# How does one replace /etc/ssl/-genkey?



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes, I deleted it inside of a new install's /etc/ssl directory. The -genkey on another machine has a rather recent timestamp so it looks like it is generated by something other than installation. Been trying to set up https with a self-signed cert.


----------



## VladiBG (Nov 15, 2019)

https://lmgtfy.com/?q=freebsd+apache+self-signed+certificate 









						Install Apache with Self-signed Certificate on FreeBSD 12 - kifarunix.com
					

Hello there. Today we are going to learn how to install Apache with Self-signed Certificate on FreeBSD 12. The use of TLS/SSL certificates ensure a secured




					kifarunix.com


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2019)

Copy the /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf from another machine. The only other file that's usually there is a symlink to /usr/local/share/certs/ca-root-nss.crt and is normally installed by security/nss_root_ca.


----------

